# bilder "reinfaden" ?



## krassnik (14. Februar 2001)

wie kann ich es machen, dass große bilder langsam scharf werden? also um die ladezeit zu verbessern
thx im vorraus!
MFG Nik


----------



## t0mcat (14. Februar 2001)

*Progressive & interlaced*

Hi!

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du, daß Bilder bereits beim Laden in einer niedrigen Qualität angezeigt werden.

Das ist in diesem Fall keine HTML-Angelegenheit, sondern hängt vielmehr von der Art der Grafik ab. Bei JPEGs muß man beim Speichern die Option "progressive" und bei GIFs "interlace" aktiviert haben. Dürfte mittlerweile von jedem Grafik-Programm unterstützt werden.

CU, t0mcat


----------



## krassnik (15. Februar 2001)

besten dank!
mmmh hier wird einem schnell geholfen!
/me ist neuer stammkunde - newbies braucht das land *g*

greets Nik


----------

